# Rating Pax



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

How many stars to give???

I turn on app to start my day at 6a. I few minutes later, I get a Ping to pick up "Tina" 3.4 miles away with a solid 5☆ rating (or is just new). 

I arrive at the address and the timer starts. Two minutes later (Strike one), my door opens and a young man gets in (Strike two). I say, "You don't look like a Tina". He just giggles. Then I notice he smells like stale weed (Strike three). I say nothing and start driving. 

Ten minute ride to the BART (train station). We chat. He's a good guy. Heading into the City to work construction. Says "Thanks", as I drop him off. 

I ended up giving him a 5☆ rating. This is my bread & butter run. Rematch possiblity is why. Thoughts?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Why not?

Strike 1. They get 5 minutes,2 no big deal
Strike 2. Young man or 3rd party rides common
Strike 3. Common


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Why not?
> 
> Strike 1. They get 5 minutes,2 no big deal
> Strike 2. Young man or 3rd party rides common
> Strike 3. Common


I would only knock off one star if they arrived in car within the last minute of the timer...but that was not the case here.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Waste of energy.

Passengers are King, uber’s Priority to serve and protect
Driver are disposable non employees in plentiful supply

You plan to low rate whom?
And expect what ?
Praise from uber?
Or maybe uber will reduced ping requests, cause u can’t play nice with THEIR clients


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm not having an issue with those three "strikes."

One - two minutes late. Okay, not great, but good enough.

Two - a guy instead of Tina. She's his girlfriend, it's okay.

Three - smells like weed. I don't care. I dont smoke, but I'm 420 friendly.

Christine


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sounds like a normal trip to me. 5 stars in my book.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Just BS said:


> How many stars to give???
> 
> I turn on app to start my day at 6a. I few minutes later, I get a Ping to pick up "Tina" 3.4 miles away with a solid 5☆ rating (or is just new).
> 
> ...


Where was strike 4?...the saving grace tip to fix all



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Waste of energy.
> 
> Passengers are King, uber's Priority to serve and protect
> Driver are disposable non employees in plentiful supply
> ...


And u have energy to reply here and why?



ANT 7 said:


> Sounds like a normal trip to me. 5 stars in my book.


Thought the 2 or 3 min wait deserves a 1 star deduction


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

From what I have been reading around here he/she/they definitely gets a 1 star. No cash tip. He is scum of the earth.

I would have rated 5 stars as well. I'm not shallow and I am far from perfect myself. Oh and I rarely carry cash.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Sounds the the majority of trips, it's pretty common for a girl to buy an uber for their boyfriend if they are drinking or smoking....

As for, waiting 2 minutes, is that the worse thing in the world? I usually call as I am pulling into the driveway to get things moving if I am in a rush. If not just enjoy the wait pay (which during surges can be more profitable than the drive).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Just BS said:


> 3.4 miles away


This right here would have caused me to decline the ride in the first place.


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> This right here would have caused me to decline the ride in the first place.


I live & drive in the 'burbs. No traffic. I consider this to be fairly close and a short pick up. Ten miles is my max.


----------



## Ant42 (Dec 8, 2018)

- 1 star for any wait, -2 after two minute waiting time starts
- 1 for smell

+ for being a nice person means rounding up, not down

4 Stars


----------

